# Just found a snake in the house and shot it!



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Shot it with a 105mm macro lens that is. I believe this is a Trans-Pecos Blind Snake. Not sure how it got in the house. Crazy little snake to find going across the living room floor though. Have to go find an ant nest to turn it loose by now..


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Thats just creepy right there!


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

WOW!! One heck of a cool find! Thanks for sharin'!


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I found the same type of snake in my house last week. I did not shoot, I picked it up and tossed it outside. Cool little critter...


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very cool looking snake, its that time of the year for them to be roaming about.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

We have a similar type around here. Texas blind snake. They like to stay around the foundation in the grass. I found one dead in the driveway last week. Neat little snakes.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

If I know Arlon that's a 12' snake and an oversized coin!


----------

